# New Puppy Training Help



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

I pick up Luna on Friday and she is already super attached to me! If I leave her alone, in her kennel, or with my mom or dad she whines a lot. And since she will be living with me in the dorms, I cannot have a dog with separation anxiety. Any advice to nip this in the butt would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Also she has vomited a few times in her kennel, which I think is stress related but not sure if that's a thing.


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

She also has peed in her kennel but never while she is out of her kennel and poos outside is that stress related too?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

If she is peeing in her kennel it means that it is too large for her right now. You need to make the space smaller for now. As far as the whining try to get her to amuse herself while in the crate. A chew toy or stuffed kong may help. Puppies need to learn to be alone at times without freaking out. Give her alone time even when you are home. She will learn that you do come back to her. As long as you are sure that she doesn't need to go potty you should ignore the crying when she is in the crate. My Molly used to stand up "scream" in her crate when I first put her in there during the day. She quickly got used to it and loves her crate now.


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

I do have the wire kennel small using a divider that came with it, the problem is that it is too wide. Any suggestion to make it more narrow? And she is starting to get better about being left alone if I am just in the next room but if I go up stairs she not happy! I will keep working with her on it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The width of the crate should not be a problem. Just move the divider up more towards the door. Molly was 3.4 lbs. when I brought her home. If I remember correctly I had the crate divided in half at first. It is a 24 in. wire crate.


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

I recently have read a blog post about puppy training from this site.
All the info is neat and organized in chapters.
https://www.dogids.com/blog/puppy-training-tips-and-advice/

Hope the info there helps you out!

Cheers~


----------

